# Paid To Shop



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

I just received this & wondered if anyone has experience. 
What is the pay?
How much time does it take?
Overall is this worth it?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds like Instacart.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Its gonna be awesome
You get paid base price for shopping
Then get a crappy offer delivering it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I received an UE offer to go pick up some stuff at Target. I'm presuming this was a shop & deliver offer. 

I (not so) politely declined their offer because there's not enough money in the World to get me to go shop at a Target.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Uberyouber Should I interpret your reaction to my post above to mean you are a Target Fan Boy? 

I never would have guessed.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> @Uberyouber Should I interpret your reaction to my post above to mean you are a Target Fan Boy?
> 
> I never would have guessed.


I wouldn't go that far... but I was buying mother's Day gifts and cards there today...


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I've had that black card for a while, almost a year now. Never shopped and delivered from anywhere other than Walgreens. Most of mine have been in the $12-$15 range and take usually take about a half hour to shop and deliver. Any list longer than 10 items is an automatic cancel.


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> I've had that black card for a while, almost a year now. Never shopped and delivered from anywhere other than Walgreens. Most of mine have been in the $12-$15 range and take usually take about a half hour to shop and deliver. Any list longer than 10 items is an automatic cancel.


Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Trippy said:


> Thank you! I'll give it a try.


You're welcome. I should have mentioned in my prior post to assume that a shop and deliver of 10 items or less to take about a half hour total. With that in mind, decide on a minimum payout you're willing to accept. For me, the bare minimum is $10 and that would have to be a low mileage delivery.


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> You're welcome. I should have mentioned in my prior post to assume that a shop and deliver of 10 items or less to take about a half hour total. With that in mind, decide on a minimum payout you're willing to accept. For me, the bare minimum is $10 and that would have to be a low mileage delivery.


Thank you again! I just ordered Plus Card.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You can't always tell by the number of items. 20 items could be 20 kool aid packets or ramen noodle bags.

10-20 plus unique items is a real drag. If the order pays close to 20 or more I would take it then examine the list before doing anything.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You can't always tell by the number of items. 20 items could be 20 kool aid packets or ramen noodle bags.
> 
> 10-20 plus unique items is a real drag. If the order pays close to 20 or more I would take it then examine the list before doing anything.


Good point, but the assumption is 10 or fewer unique items. And yes,. I always make sure to go down that list to make sure. 

Disclaimer, over the course of nearly a full year, I've done maybe 25 of these so I'm going by an admittedly small sample size. I don't get very many of these at all in my market.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I have done dd mostly at Walgreens, my minimum is $10 for a low mileage, it also depends on the items, I check the items before moving, I don't do heavy items and I do items that are easy to find.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I've done Walgreens and CVS orders on Door Dash as well and those usually aren't too bad.

The pay is pretty good. Pretty good for my territory.


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

rideshareapphero said:


> I have done dd mostly at Walgreens, my minimum is $10 for a low mileage, it also depends on the items, I check the items before moving, I don't do heavy items and I do items that are easy to find.


Do you accept the order, look at list & then decide if you will do it?
How does it work?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Trippy said:


> Do you accept the order, look at list & then decide if you will do it?
> How does it work?


Yeah, I accept it then I look at the list, I cancel it if I don't like what's in the list.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Trippy said:


> I just received this & wondered if anyone has experience.
> What is the pay?
> How much time does it take?
> Overall is this worth it?
> View attachment 656716


It’s Uber- it’s never really worth it


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just pick and choose. Many aren’t worth it but tonight I did one that was 3 items, 2 miles, and paid $17. Easy money, who wouldn’t do that?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You do get those. I got one for $62 the other day that was 10 items, but some were unavailable so I felt bad. They must had spent 300 and not got what they ordered.

Another time like that was like 4 candies from cvs and some children's medicine. All the medicine was sold out. I get there and it's a little bald kid that I guess had leukemia.

Some of those orders I'd prefer cancel altogether but then you always waste your time and ratings.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Yesterday, I got an order for 2 deliveries for $30. It sounded good so I took it before realizing one was for Sephora. I must have been the only guy in the place. I should have cancelled but I needed the money. What's next, a pick up from Victora's Secret?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve tried it a few times on Doordash. My problem is it takes me a long time to find the correct items. I’m not a patient shopper. And many times the store is out of some of the items on the list.
I stopped accepting the “shop for items” 
requests.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

It depends like others said,I got an easy one w 4 items form cvs n it paid $15. If it's a lot of item even if the pay out is higher,it could take u a lot of time.


----------

